# 

## mieczotronix

Właśnie się przymierzam do tego. Ma ktoś jakieś doświadczenia z czymś takim jak farba lub tynki SILIKONowe ?
W sumie nie wiem o co pytać, ale może coś ktoś sam ciekawego powie

----------


## Pawel P.

Przyłączam się do pytania. Jednakże proszę także o opinie w/s farb elewacyjnych silikatowych - czy może na cegły silikatowe jest lepsza farba silikonowa???

----------


## Pawel P.

Przyłączam się do pytania. Jednakże proszę także o opinie w/s farb elewacyjnych silikatowych - czy może na cegły silikatowe jest lepsza farba silikonowa???

----------


## Sonika

Zdecydowaliśmy się na farbę firmy STO. Zaczynamy malować w czwartek.
Jest wątek na Forum na temat tej farby i to nas skłoniło do takiego wyboru.
Oto jej charakterystyka:

Farba, której nazwa kojarzy się z lotosem, rośliną, której liście pokryte są kutyną, substancją o wyglądzie i właściwościach wosku. Drobne i ostre kryształki kutyny utrudniają cząstkom brudu bezpośrednie przyklejanie się do powierzchni. Tak jest również w wypadku farby Lotusan. Dzięki kryształkowej strukturze powierzchnia styku kropli wody i cząstek brudu z elewacją jest o 90% mniejsza niż w wypadku powierzchni gładkiej. 



*Mikrostruktura farby Lotusan*
Wysoka odporność na zwilżenie i zredukowanie przyczepności cząsteczek brudu umożliwia zmywanie zabrudzeń z elewacji przez deszcz. Dzięki temu ściana pozostaje czysta i dodatkowo jest zabezpieczona przed porastaniem glonami, mchami i grzybami. Farba nadaje się do stosowania na mocnych i wytrzymałych podłożach, wolnych od substancji oddzielających:
. na tynkach z grupy zapraw P Ic, II i III,
. na tynkach mineralnych, akrylowych, silikonowych i silikatowych,
. na wymurówkach licowych z piaskowca i cegły,
. na podłożach wcześniej pomalowanych farbą wapienną, cementową, silikatową, akrylową i silikonową. *Spoiwem farby jest emulsja silikonowa*. Farba ma gęstość 1,50 g/cm3. Współczynnik oporu dyfuzyjnego wynosi mi=27. Nasiąkliwość powłoki wynosi 0,05 kg/(m2 . h0,5). Farby nie należy układać w temperaturze niższej niż +5°C, przed spodziewanym mrozem, ani przy bezpośrednim nasłonecznieniu. Zużycie, w zależności od podłoża, wynosi od 0,2 do 0,5 l/m2. Farba ma kolor biały, ale możliwe jest jej zabarwienie zgodnie z ISPO EuColor System 2001, można także stosować pasty pigmentujące. Powłoka wykonana z Lotusanu jest matowa. Po 6 miesiącach utrata barwy i jasności powłoki wynosi około 0,1%, a po 11 miesiącach około 1,0%. Produkt ma deklarację zgodności z normą oraz Świadectwo PZH.

----------


## Jasiu

Ja mam tynk mineralny pomalowany farbą *silikatową* (tynk, grunt i farba cersit).

W czasie malowania trzeba unikac deszczu, mrozu i upału.
Płaszczyzny musza być malowane na raz (trzeba tak zaplanować, żeby właśnie malowana strona nie była nasłoneczniona)
Przez kilka dni po pomalowaniu kolor jest b.intensywny, potem dochodzi do siebie  :smile: 

Działa świetnie - woda spływa jak po kaczce - wszelkie zabrudzenia można spłukac silniejszym strumieniem wody lub zmyć szmatką  :smile:

----------


## ArtMedia

WItam.

U nas jest tynk mineralny Rockwool-a pomalowany farbą silikonową Bolix-a. Farba lezy od roku. Cały czas wygląda jak nowa. Ale następnym razem jeśłi w ogóle zdecydowałbym się na ścianę dwuwarstwową (w co watpię) tynkowałbym tynkiem barwionym w masie. Niestety w przeciwnym wypadku każde obicie jest widoczne. Szczególnie przy wejściu.

----------


## aishan

Przy okazji małe pytanie: 
Po jakim okresie malowaliście elewację po tynkowaniu?

----------


## mieczotronix

ja chcę odczekać 2 tygodnie

----------


## grzes_m

Zdecydowanie polecam farby silikonowe.

Zalety ;
- paroprzepuszczalne - I klasa wg normy DIN 
- wodoodporne - 50-70 g wody/1m2 przez 1 h w warunkach laboratoryjnych ; silikat powyżej 200 g/1m2 /1h
- nie ma problemu z barwieniem ,moze tylko poza bardzo ale to bardzo intensywnymi kolorami.

Najlepsi producenci STO ,ISPO ( to teraz część STO ale na markę Ispo można wytargować lepsze ceny ) , Caparol , HUMA - mało znana a bardzo dobra i dobre ceny, SUDWEST ( też część STO ) no i reszta.

Co do silikatu jest ok ,ale wrażliwy przy nakładaniu ,czasem sie przebarwia , no i cały  czas kreduje.
Moim skromnym zdaniem polecam silikon ,Katedra Wawelska ,Zamek Królewski w W-wie (dziedziniec)  i Dwór Artusa w Gdańsku + pół starówki we Wrocławiu i Piotrkowska w Łodzi to tylko podstawowe przykłady .....

----------


## delf

Wszystko pięknie, ale nikt tu nie wspomina o cenie   :Confused:  

Ja też chciałam zrobić sobie tynki silikonowe, ale sam materiał (tynk li tylko) wyszedł 12 tys.  :cool:  (150 m2)  no comments

----------


## delf

> Moim skromnym zdaniem polecam silikon ,Katedra Wawelska ,Zamek Królewski w W-wie (dziedziniec)  i Dwór Artusa w Gdańsku + pół starówki we Wrocławiu i Piotrkowska w Łodzi to tylko podstawowe przykłady .....


Nie dajmy sie zwariować! Kto z nas ma powierzchnię elewacji taką, jak Wawel!? Nie porównujmy domków jednorodzinnych z budynkami j.w., bo mycie Wawelu karcherem to faktycznie średnia przyjemność   :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## Sonika

Delf,
mówimy tu o *farbach silikonowych* , a te wcale tyle nie kosztują.
Ja za farbę "Lotusan" firmy Sto mam zapłacić ok. 1500,00 zł.

----------


## aishan

> ja chcę odczekać 2 tygodnie


To w moim przypadku wyjdzie, że malowanie byłoby gdzieś na początku listopada? Trochę się obawiam, czy nie za późno?
*Sonika!* A jaką masz powierzchnię elewacji? Gdzie kupowałaś farbę?

----------


## Jasiu

> Napisał mieczotronix
> 
> ja chcę odczekać 2 tygodnie
> 
> 
> To w moim przypadku wyjdzie, że malowanie byłoby gdzieś na początku listopada? Trochę się obawiam, czy nie za późno?
> *Sonika!* A jaką masz powierzchnię elewacji? Gdzie kupowałaś farbę?


Nie pamiętamn dokładnie ale koniecznie trzeba odczekać 2-3 tygodnie - malowanie wilgotnego tynku mija się z celem

Początek listopada nie jest złym terminem. Byleby:
a) nie padało
b) było powyżej 5 st.C

BTW. Większośc prac elewacyjnych jest robiona wiosną/jesienią

----------


## delf

Hmmm, faktycznie - późno było, nie zauważyłam  :oops:  
Ale zdania nie zmieniam  :Wink2:

----------


## delf

Hmmm, faktycznie - późno było, nie zauważyłam  :oops:  
Ale zdania nie zmieniam  :Wink2:

----------


## Rbit

Ja mam swój dom pomalowany farba silikatowa firmy ISPO już od 6 lat i jestem bardzo z niej zadowolony, bez przebarwien praktycznie taki sam kolor jak na poczatku. 
Na warszawskiej starówce widać doskonale różnice na niektórych domach które były odnawiane w tym samym czasie tzn tez jakies 6 lat temu ( o ile dobrze pamietam ten przy placu zamkowym na przeciwko PKZ ) był malowany taka farba a obok sa pomalowane "zwykla" farba ( wyszło zupelnie jak w reklamie proszków do prania   :smile: ) .

----------


## mieczotronix

chodzi mi o *SILIKON*-ową
a *nie* o _SILIKAT_-ową

----------


## ArtMedia

> Przy okazji małe pytanie: 
> Po jakim okresie malowaliście elewację po tynkowaniu?


Jedną ścianę malowali następnego dnia po tynkowaniu. Po prostu nie dało się inaczej. Pozostałe po ponad pół roku (w grudniu).  Obydwie wyglądaja tak samo. Własciwie to nawet ta malowana na świerzo jakby nieco lepiej pokryła się farbą. Może to kwestia malarza, bo był inny?

----------


## Sonika

*Aishan*, farbę kupuję na ul. Powstańców.
Jeśli jesteś zainteresowany to dam Ci dokładne namiary.
Mam ok. 120 - 130 metrów.
Pomiędzy tynkowaniem, a malowaniem będzie tydzień przerwy i to jest dokładnie tyle ile zaleca producent tzn. firma STO, a na dodatek sprzyjajš nam teraz upały.


*Mieczotronix*[b], ja cały czas mówię o farbie 
*SILIKONOWEJ*

----------


## MarcinU

> WItam.
> 
> U nas jest tynk mineralny Rockwool-a pomalowany farbą silikonową Bolix-a. Farba lezy od roku. Cały czas wygląda jak nowa. Ale następnym razem jeśłi w ogóle zdecydowałbym się na ścianę dwuwarstwową (w co watpię) tynkowałbym tynkiem barwionym w masie. Niestety w przeciwnym wypadku każde obicie jest widoczne. Szczególnie przy wejściu.


Czemu nie decydowałbyś się na ścianę dwuwasrtwową? Jest problem z wytrzymałością?

----------


## aishan

*Sonika!*
Jeśli możesz to prześlij namiary na priva. Mnie tynkowanie i malowanie czeka pod koniec października. Tynk mineralny. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Sonika

*Aishan*, 
wysłałam Ci informacje na priv.

----------


## Fugas

Korzystajac z tego ze temat zblizony.
Prosze o pomoc wobec dylematu:

beton komorkowy + welna

tynk mineralny + farba (jakich firm tynk i farby stosuje cie?)
czy tynk silikatowo-silikonowy barwiony w masie (czy Terranova moze byc?)

Bardzo prosze o jakies komentarze

Fugas

----------


## ArtMedia

> ...
> Czemu nie decydowałbyś się na ścianę dwuwasrtwową? Jest problem z wytrzymałością?


Dlatego, że się obija byle czym.  A jak już malowana, to w ogóle wystarczy drasnąć, nawet łokciem przy wejściu aby się malutka grudka tynku ułamała i już biała kropka. Dlatego jesli już 2W to koniecznie tynk barwiony w masie. Ponadto w narożnikach i przy wejściach fragmenty 3W lub przynajmniej płytki klinkierowe itp. A następnym razem i tak buduję 3W bo jest tańsza.

----------


## Pawel P.

A co sądzicie o farbie elewacyjnej *akrylowo-silikonowej*?
Nadaje się na elewację z cegły silikatowej?
Czym tak naprawdę różni się od tylko silikonowej i jakie ma to znaczenie praktyczne?

----------


## Jasiu

> Dlatego, że się obija byle czym.  A jak już malowana, to w ogóle wystarczy drasnąć, nawet łokciem przy wejściu aby się malutka grudka tynku ułamała i już biała kropka. Dlatego jesli już 2W to koniecznie tynk barwiony w masie. Ponadto w narożnikach i przy wejściach fragmenty 3W lub przynajmniej płytki klinkierowe itp. A następnym razem i tak buduję 3W bo jest tańsza.


Dlatego dałem tynk o najmniejszym możliwym ziarnie (baranek 1,5mm) i pomalowałem farbą *silikatową*, która barwi w masie (petryfikuje), a nie tworzy powłoki malarskiej. Żadnych problemów z odpryskami.

A z narożnikami masz racje - z tego powodu podcienie na tarasie i przy wejściu będę okładał płytkami klinkierowymi, a przy garażu myślę o zrobieniu jakiejś solidniejszej oblicówki. 

Ech... żeby oblicowanie klinkierem tyle nie kosztowało to też bym zrobił 3W  :smile:

----------


## Sonika

Skończyliśmy elewację.
Jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni zarówno z tynku jak i z farby Lotusana.
Także wykonanie jest na piątkę. I to cieszy. 
Na około 130m2 zużyliśmy 14 worków tynku - baranek 2mm i 3 wiadra farby.
Koszt tynku i farby wyniesie ok. 3 tys. złotych.

----------


## ArtMedia

> ...
> Dlatego dałem tynk o najmniejszym możliwym ziarnie (baranek 1,5mm) i ...


My także, ale to nic nie daje. Wystarczy zaczepić rękawem... Wczoraj żona zaczepiła krzesełkiem plastikowym przy wejściu i już biała rysa 1x3cm...
Będę oklejał płytkami przy wejściu przy okazji oklejania cokołu...

----------


## Jasiu

Ten najmniejszy baranek w zamyśle miał minimalizowac kurzenie się elewacji (na odpryski oczywiscie nic nie pomaga  :smile: )

----------


## GrzegorzS

Ja używałem silikonowej farby Atlasa. Na początku miała być silikatowa (taniej), ale wymarzyliśmy sobie czerwony domek, a takie kolory w farbach silikonowych są nie do uzyskania. O doświadczeniach z użytkowania nic nie powiem, bo malowanie odbyło się tylko kilka miesięcy temu.

----------


## mieczotronix

no to jak są nie do uzyskania w silikonowych, to jaką w końcu pomalowaliście?

----------


## GrzegorzS

> no to jak są nie do uzyskania w silikonowych, to jaką w końcu pomalowaliście?


Sorki, przejęzyczenie (lub przeklawiaturowanie  :Lol:  ). Kolorów nie było w farbach sili*kato*wych, dlatego malowaliśmy droższymi farbami sili*kono*wymi.

----------


## Sonika

My też malowaliśmy silik*ono*wymi. Kolorów, aż głowa boli.

----------


## KrzysiekS

Czy malowaliscie podkladem, np jakąs białą farbą elewacyjną, a na to kolor, czy tez od razu kolorem?

Czy wystarczyło jednokrotne malowanie kolorem?

----------


## mieczotronix

ja kupiłem farby atlasa i do nich specjalnych grunt pod farby silikonowe też atlasa.
Malowali od razu na tynk. Miałem jedną ścianę zatartą na gładko jakimś cekolem i tam wystarczyło malować raz. Na reszcie ścian miałem zaprawę tynkarską atlasa - dość chropowatą i tam trzeba było malować 2 razy.

----------


## Jasiu

Ja miałem wszystko Cersita ale tak samo jak u Miecza - tynk -> grunt (specjalny ?) -> farba

----------


## Ella

> WItam.
> 
> U nas jest tynk mineralny Rockwool-a pomalowany farbą silikonową Bolix-a. Farba lezy od roku. Cały czas wygląda jak nowa. Ale następnym razem jeśłi w ogóle zdecydowałbym się na ścianę dwuwarstwową (w co watpię) tynkowałbym tynkiem barwionym w masie. Niestety w przeciwnym wypadku każde obicie jest widoczne. Szczególnie przy wejściu.


ArtMedia, jak oceniasz - czy te obicia, to w całości wina ściany 2-warstwowej, czy również jakości farby? Pytam, bo zastanawiam się między innymi nad farbą silikonowa Bolix.

----------


## Ella

> ja kupiłem farby atlasa i do nich specjalnych grunt pod farby silikonowe też atlasa.
> Malowali od razu na tynk. Miałem jedną ścianę zatartą na gładko jakimś cekolem i tam wystarczyło malować raz. Na reszcie ścian miałem zaprawę tynkarską atlasa - dość chropowatą i tam trzeba było malować 2 razy.


Jak to jest z tym gruntem? Chcę położyć farbę silikonową na zwykły tynk cementowo -wapienny na ścianie 3-warstwowej.
W Bolixie i Kabe powiedziano mi, że grunt jest konieczny, a w Caparolu, że wcale nie, ale za to konieczne jest 2-krotne malowanie.

----------


## Sonika

My mamy tynk mineralny firmy STO i dawaliśmy grunt, a potem tynk silikonowy.
Koszt gruntu jest niewielki, ok. 1zł/m2.

----------


## KrzysiekS

Czy wszyscy dawali grunt?

Czy Waszym zdaniem grunt jest konieczny?

----------


## Majka

Sonika, jako jedyna podałas cenę tej farby silikonowej / 1500zl na 150m2/. Czy mogłabys podać ile kosztowalo cie tynkowanie /tynk mineralny/ grunt i farba. Bez kosztow robocizny.
Tak się zastanawiam, ale wychodzi mi, ze tynk barwiony w masie /akryl/ to koszt ok. 14 zł/m2, sprawdzę jeszcze tynk silikonowy, ile jest droższy.
Bardzo proszę o dokladne obliczenia kosztów, bo muszę podjąć na dniach decyzję  :big grin:

----------


## Piotr_PA

Ja interesowałem się tynkiem krzemianowym z firmy Rofix i wyszło ok. 22 zł / m2 brutto czyli klej siatka, klej , grunt , tynk krzemianowy baranek 1.0 mm.

----------


## Majka

Pierwszą rzecz mam juz zalatwioną. Potrzebuję cenę gruntu i tynku, lub grunt, tynk i farba.  :cool:

----------


## mieczotronix

cenniki tynków, gruntów i farb są na stronach atlasa (ja ich nie pamiętam)
cena farby zależy barzo od koloru - im ciemniejszy tym droższa (czasem prawie o 100%). 10 litrowe wiaderko farby (1 l na 9 m2) to cena u atlasa od 250 do 450 zeta w zależności od koloru. Piszę z pamięci. Worek 25 kg zaprawy tynkarskiej atlasa jakieś kilkanaście zeta. Buteleczka 5 l gruntu (nie pamiętam na ile starcza - sprawdź na stronach altasa) kilkadziesiąt zeta.
Ja kupowałem to wszystko w swojej hurtowni, w której kupowałem cały dom i dostałem bardzo dobry upust. (Na razie tylko na gębę, cały czas czekam na fakturę. )

----------


## Sonika

*Majka*
napiszę, ale jutro rano z domu. Muszę sprawdzić faktury, ale jeśli się nie mylę to:
za 12 worków tynku + wiadro podkładu zapłaciłam 1233,00 zł.
Te 12 worków było za mało i musiałam jeszcze zamówić 3, bo zabrakło na lukarny i węgarki garażowe.
Trzy wiadra farby kosztowały 1500,00 zł. - farba LOTUSAN.

Jutro sprawdzę jeszcze raz.


Ta wersja kosztowała nas mniej niż tynk barwiony w masie, a farba "sama się myje".


Jest jeszcze wątek pt. *" Tynk zewnętrzny - co i dlaczego",* tam też jest trochę wiadomości na temat firmy STO, ich tynków i farby Lotusan
(sorry - nie umiem robić tych czerwonych odnośników).

Gorąco polecam i firmę i mojego wykonawcę.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Sonika

Aha,
Na cenę tynku wpływ ma jego struktura. My mamy 2mm baranek.

W firmie STO nikt mnie informował, że na cenę farby wpływ ma jej kolor, ale może dlatego, że ciemne kolory wogóle mnie nie interesowały.


M2 mamy bliżej 130 - 135, niż 150.

----------


## Majka

Sonika, jeżeli mozesz przyślij mi na priva namiary na Twojego wykonawcę, dzięki  :big grin:

----------


## Sonika

Majka, wysłałam Ci tel. na priv.

----------


## Sonika

*Majka*,
wydatki przedstawiają się następująco:
1. grunt - 25 kg - 1 wiadro - 299,75zł (wystarczyło na cały dom)
2. tynk  - 25 kg - 1 worek  - 102,75zł (zużyliśmy 14,5 worka)
3. farba - 12,5 l - 1 wiadro - 499,25zł (zużyliśmy 3 wiadra)
                         wszystko - 3 027,50 (brutto)

----------


## RobertOC

Właśnie pomalowałem pierwszą ścianę farbą silikonową Atlasa i mam jeden wniosek. Trochę niedokładnie podają wydajność farby. Bo podają że przy tynku mineralnym zużywa się 1l farby na 4m2 elewacji ale tak na prawdę idzie dużo więcej. Ale za to wystarczy tylko raz dokładnie pomalować.

----------


## RobertOC

Acha-  tynk mam baranek 1,5mm, a za farbę płaciłem 250 zł za wiadro 10l.

----------


## Majka

qrcze, czy xlę liczę, czy to okropnie drogo wychodzi  :Roll:  
250 zl za 10l, czyli litr 25zl. na jeden metr pewnie z 1,5 litra. Ja mam 300m2 scian. Za farbę 12,500zl  :ohmy:  Chyba pozostane przy tynku akrylowym  :Roll:

----------


## RobertOC

Niezupełnie z 1 litra producent podaje 4 m2 przy tynku mineralnym ale wchodzi trochę więcej

----------


## RobertOC

Majka teoretycznie potrzebujesz ok 75litrów farby czyli 8 wiader x 250 = 2000 zł
Ale przy gładkiej ścianie można teoretycznie zrobić 7 m2 a to daje 42 litry farby czyli 5 wiader x 250 = 1250 zł
Wszystko zależy od tego jaki masz tynk

----------


## Majka

Tynku narazie brak. Napisz dokladnie, na ile m2 wystarcza 1 litr farby.

----------


## RobertOC

Na ok 50 m2 poszło mi ok 15 litrów farby co daje 3,3 m2 z 1 litra

----------


## Sonika

*Majka*,
u nas było ok. 0,3l/m2

----------


## Sonika

Zużyliśmy 37,5l farby na ok. 130m2 powierzchni, malowane było 2x.

----------


## Majka

OK, wszystko jasne. Dzięki.  :big grin:

----------


## GrzegorzS

> Właśnie pomalowałem pierwszą ścianę farbą silikonową Atlasa i mam jeden wniosek. Trochę niedokładnie podają wydajność farby. Bo podają że przy tynku mineralnym zużywa się 1l farby na 4m2 elewacji ale tak na prawdę idzie dużo więcej. Ale za to wystarczy tylko raz dokładnie pomalować.


U mnie odwrotnie. Po malowaniu zostało mi 40% farby z którą nie ma co zrobić. Chyba wszystko zależy od chropowatości tynku.

----------


## KrzysiekS

Zaproponowano mi cene wyjsciową 27,50 zł plus VAT za 1 litr farby Amfisilan firmy Kaparoll. Do tego ok. 1-2 zł za pigment na 1 litr farby.

Przy zakupie 100 litrow (dwukrotne malowanie elewacji o pow. 270 m2) dostałbym rabat 12%.

Jaką cene udało sie Wam wynegocjowac w ostatnim czasie?

----------


## Ella

Wszystko zależy od koloru. Ja wybieram intensywny i ciemny, więc niestety płacę najdrożej   :cry:  .

Caparol Muresko-Plus:
53,40 zł netto za litr (jaśniejszy kolor mógł być za ok. 25 zł). Wydajność -ok. 0,3 l / m2 przy dwukrotnym malowaniu.

Bolix:
21,85 zł netto za litr (jaśniejszy od ok. 14 zł) . Wydajność - 0,12-0,2 l /m2 ( w zależności od chropowatości powierzchni).

Nie było jeszcze rozmowy o rabatach.

----------


## Widlak

Wszyscy maluja tynki? Polozylismy tynk mineralny zolty na sciane silka plus welna i zdecydowalismy nie malowac dopoki sie nie wybrudzi. Czy to bardzo zle?

----------


## Jacek Zysnarski

Tynki mineralne maluje się tylko ze względów estetycznych. Po deszczu na niemalowanej powierzchni tworzą sie zacieki, które po pewnym czasi na skutek działania słońca zaczynają płowieć i ściana wygląda fatalnie. Generalnie trwałość kolorów w tynkach mineralnych z powodu ich dużej alkaliczności jest niewielka. Malowanie "impregnuje" ścianę a farba wypełniając pory powoduje zwiększenie odporności na brudzenie. Na wełnę polecam farby silikonowe, polisilikatowe lub silikatowe. Wszystkie zapewniają paroprzepuszczalność, spowolnione brudzenie i zabezpieczają przed osadzaniem się alg. Caparol i STO to "mercedesy" rynku farb, niestety także pod względem cen.

----------


## Wojtek33

> Wszystko pięknie, ale nikt tu nie wspomina o cenie   
> 
> Ja też chciałam zrobić sobie tynki silikonowe, ale sam materiał (tynk li tylko) wyszedł 12 tys.  (150 m2)  no comments


jejku jakie to tynki ze metr ze wychodzi 80 zł za m2 ?

----------


## Sonika

Koszty naszego tynku i farby podałam na poprzedniej stronie.
Wcale nie uważam, że były jakieś szczególnie drogie, a jakość jest bardzo dobra.
Po paru miesiącach jakie upłynęły od otynkowania naszego domu mogę tylko zachęcić wszystkich do produktów firmy STO.
Kolor nie wypłowiał,a ściany dalej są czyste.

----------


## Benicio

Hej

Też mam tynk mineralny (Rockwool) pomalowany farba silikonową STO (od półtorej roku) i moge się smiało podpisać pod tym co pisze Sonika. Elewacja wygląda rewelacyjnie, a kurz i inne zabrudzenia są dokładnie zmywane przez deszcz.
Ostatnio widziałem 2,5-roczną elewacje tynk akrylowy barwiony w masie (terranova, żeby nie było że szajs) - tragedia. Brud i przebarwienia.

Pozdrowienia B.

----------

Malowałem tynk mineralny, kornik bez gruntowania, farbą Neosil ISPO. Rewelacja. Pod każdym względem. Kolor, krycie, zachowanie na deszczu, czystość ściany. Profesjonaliści przestrzegali mnie przed zbyt ciemnym kolorem. nie ze względu na farbę tylko jakość tynków. Ciemne farby prowadzą do nagrzania elewacji na słońcu. Jeżeli tynk jest słabej jakości lub kiepsko położony albo mamy super warunki do nasłonecznienia to może nastąpić pęknięcie. Malują hektary elewacji z dwuletnią gwarancją więc są wyczuleni.

----------


## rispetto

Właśnie przechodzi chrzest nasz dom pomalowany farbą silikonowa Terranova. Jak na moje oko, to spisuje się świetnie, choć samej farby zeszło trochę więcej, niż podaje producent. Malowałem to na zwykłym tynku i może dlatego, że był trochę porowaty, to zeszło więcej tej farby. W każdym razie kolor wyszedł dokłądnie taki, jak miał wyjść. Całośc kosztowała ok 2000 zł (za jakieś 250 m2 ścian)

----------


## Sonika

A dla tych, którzy są zainteresowani produktami firmy STO, polecam jeszcze ten wątek:

http://www.murator.com.pl/forum/view...t=efekt+lotosu

----------


## KrzysiekS

Ja malowałem farbą silikonowa Kreisel.

Łącznie z podkładem koszt farb za 290 m2 wyniosł ok. 2500 zł. Farby zuzyłem mniej niz wynikało z danych producenta, co było dla mnie miłym zaskoczeniem. Farba jest wydajna, gesta i dobrze kryje.

----------


## Jacek Zysnarski

Polecam farbę silikonową na licencji holenderskiej firmy Matres-Revco.Op. 10 ltr kosztuje 158zł brutto,+ kolor od 10 zł za op. 10 ltr. Ta farba występuje jako systemowa w firmie Rockwool pod tą marką. Super cena i przyzwoita jakość.(www.matresrevco.pl)
Tynki silikonowe są rzeczywiście drogie . Np. przy granulacji 2mm w kolorze -1m2 kosztuje 32 zł brutto (tynk + grunt). Mam hurtownię z materiałami elewacyjnymi i od 3 lat ,jak te tynki mamy w ofercie , nie sprzedałem ani wiadra. Zamiast tego polecam polisilikaty lub tynki mineralne ,malowane farbą silikonową (na ściany nieocieplone, lub ocieplone wełną mineralną). Przy dociepleniach na styropianie nie wymyślono nic lepszego niż akryle (chodzi o stosunek jakość -cena)

----------


## grzes_m

Nie polecam AKRYLU ! ODRADZAM ! Brudzi się elektrostatycznie i wygląda jak szmata. 
Polecam SILIKON ; tynk mineralny + malowanie dobrym silikonem nie żadnym polisilikonem czy innym wynalazkiem tylko silikonem ( może być dyspersja silikonowa ) 
Może być także silikat ( ale uwaga jest trudniejszy - mniej tolerancyjny na błędy wykonawcze )
Pracowałem w tym 6 lat u dobrego producenta widziałem kilka fasad 
i problemów i mam wewnętrzne przekonanie - tylko SILIKON

----------


## Jacek Zysnarski

Swój samochód konserwuję najlepszymi dostępnymi środkami, lecz niestety brud się sam nie spłukuje. To samo dotyczy tynków. Elewacje należy myć i jest to normą na zachodzie. Prawda, pan grzes_m ma rację mówiąc,że akryle brudzą się szybciej z uwagi na elektrostatyczne ładowanie sie powierzchni tynku. Róznica może być widoczna po kilku latach, jeżeli elewacji się nie konserwuje. W miejscach szczególnie narażonych na brudzenie się (bliskość nieutwardzonej drogi, uciążliwe sąsiedztwo) zdecydowanie radzę malowanie farbą silikonową.Musimy jednak zdawać sobie sprawę z tego,że warstwa farby jest cieńka i wszelkie uszkodzenia mechaniczne (rowerek dziecka, taczka itp) powodują odsłonięcie białego tynku.Podmalowanie tego uszkodzenia jest widoczne.
Tynki lub farby polisilkatowe z racji używania jako lepiszcza niskoalkalicznego szkła wodnego są łatwe do aplikacji (jak akryle), są odporne na działanie warunków atmosferycznych w czasie nakładania, mają mineralny charakter (nie elektryzują się), są parporzepuszczalne i TAŃSZE niż akryle.Swój dom dociepliłem styropianem, zastosowałem tynki akrylowe a po 7 latach od otynkowania domu na moją propozycję rzuconą żonie,żeby elewację odświeżyć usłyszałem odpowiedż, że nie, bo dopiero teraz tynk sie pięknie spatynował
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## grzes_m

Polisilikat czyli silikat dwukomponentowy z dodatkiem akrylu ( żeby ograniczyć nasiąkliwość ) ??.
Jeżeli tak to jest OK ,polecam ale jedna uwaga jest bardziej wrażliwy na reżim wykonawczy. 

Akryle są niestety naturalną pożywką glonów i jest to wada ,która pojawia się na niektórych obiektach ( zależy wprost od ilosci spoiwa i jego jakości ale uwaga dotyczy także uznanych producentów) w okresie 3-5 lat najczęsciej na stronie północnej ,która nie ma dostępu do słońca.

Pozdr.  :Wink2:

----------


## Ella

Podciągam temat, bo nadszedł w końcu mój czas na zakup farby silikonowej...
Czy ktoś ma jakieś nowe refleksje, doświadczenia, odkrycia w tej kwestii   :smile:   ?

----------


## Sonika

> Podciągam temat, bo nadszedł w końcu mój czas na zakup farby silikonowej...
> Czy ktoś ma jakieś nowe refleksje, doświadczenia, odkrycia w tej kwestii    ?



Jeśli chodzi o mnie, to nic nowego - dalej uważam, że farba STO/Lotusan jest super   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## mieczotronix

ja mam już prawie rok na elewacji farby silikonowe atlasa i są okej
 - nic złego się nie dzieje
Gdy leje deszcz na ściany, woda spływa po domu jak po kaczce

----------


## Sp5es

Silikonowa farba, to zasadniczo najkorzystnejsza klasa farby do użycia na prywatnym obiekcie.

Chwalony jest Lotusan, ale nie jest też bez wad. - potarcie czymkolwiek powierzchni niweczy efekt.

Cena zapierająca dech.

----------


## wojtek_bor

Potwierdzam zalety farby silikonowej, faktycznie są droższe w stosunku do innych ale mamy spokój na dłuższy czas. Niekoniecznie musimy stosować mercedesa w farbach czyli Lotusan ja zastosowałem Kabe i jestem bardzo zadowolony. Dwukrotne malowanie na zagruntowanym podłożu (tynk cementowo - wapienny). I jeszcze jedna zaleta to wydajność na mój dom wyliczyliśmy ze sprzedawcą, że pójdzie 7 wiader farby a poszło 5 czyli 2 wiadra mi zostały i w tym miejscu chciałbym zaproponować odsprzedaż tych 2 wiader po bardzo korzystnej cenie. Kolor żółty piaskowy (piękny). Dla zainteresowanych mogę przesłać zdjęcia albo dać słoiczek tej farby do wypróbowania na swoim domu. Moja farba ma 2 miesiące.

Pozdrawiam
Wojtek

----------


## Ella

A ja mam w tej chwili na oku dwie - Dyrup i Bolix (znośne cenowo).
Czy ktoś ma jakąś wiedzę na ich temat?

----------


## Ella

Podciągam temat.
Tym razem chciałabym zapytać, czy ktoś ma doświadczenia z farbami silikonowymi Dębicy i Ceresitu. 
Są prawie dwa razy tańsze niż np. Kabe, ale co z jakością?

----------


## tomek_2

Moje doswiadczenia z farba silikonowa Caparola po 4 prawie latach od pomalowania sa malo ciekawe - elewacja od strony poludniowej wyplowiala i wyglada teraz, jakby ktos ja pumeksem szorowal. Dla porownania na innych elewacjach byl tynk akrylowy barwiony w masie i nie ma zadnych sladow wyplowienia czy odbarwienia - widac jedynie miejscowo brud i elewacja nadaje sie do do mycia. A czesc malowana farba albo do pomalowania na nowo - ale znowu pewnie bedzie to samo za niedlugi czas albo do polozenia tynku barwionego w masie na istniejacy tynk ew. oblozenie jakas okladzina elewacyjna typu izoflex czy innym wynalazkiem

----------


## EZS

A to mnie zmartwiłeś
Napisz jaka to farba. Ja za radą naszych formowych guru pomalowałam właśnie Caparolem, Amphisilan plus. Na szczęście jasnym kolorem, ale nie chciałabym, żeby spłowiał.

----------


## Ella

Podbijam.
Bardzo proszę doświadczonych o podzielenie się refleksjami o stanie farby silikonowej na elewacji po kilku sezonach.

----------


## Sp5es

To bardzo dobra klasa wyrobu, o ile nie jest to farba"pseudosilikonowa"-> akrylówka podlana minimalną ilością silikonu.

Wszystkie tanie "wynalazki" o rewelacyjnych cenach - to takie właśnie pseudsilikony.

Silikon markowej firmy to rewelacyjna farba.

----------


## Sp5es

> Podciągam temat.
> Tym razem chciałabym zapytać, czy ktoś ma doświadczenia z farbami silikonowymi Dębicy i Ceresitu. 
> Są prawie dwa razy tańsze niż np. Kabe, ale co z jakością?


Silikonowa farba  Ceresit to prawdziwa katastrofa.
Tanie mięso jedzą psy.

----------


## skrzypekps

a ja planuje malowanie Malfarbem Silikonowym, najgorsze jest to ze nie mogę czekac miesiąca na pomalowanie od położenia tynków, i troche się obawiam efektów... czy ktos miał przykrości z tyt. szybkiego pomalowania tynków ??

----------


## jabko

Ja jestem po malowaniu farbą silikonową  Knaufa na baranku mineralnym Knaufa.
Krycie super, poszło dokładnie tyle farby ile pisza na opakowaniu. Zmywa sie pięknie z karchera.

Ale elewacja ma dopiero 2 miesiące więc kolejne wnioski za rok , dwa ...

----------


## coulignon

Jest kupę pseudosilikonów na rynku - trzeba uważać. Trzeba przeczytać uważnie opakowanie - czasem producenci są uczciwi w swej nieuczciwości i piszą małym drukiem "nie stosować na sytemy dociepleń z wełną mineralną" Wtedy już mamy pierwszy odsiew. Ale niestety w domowych warunkach cięzko jest sprawdzić co tam w tej farbie siedzi.

----------


## nom

> Na około 130m2 zużyliśmy 14 worków tynku - baranek 2mm i 3 wiadra farby.
> Koszt tynku i farby wyniesie ok. 3 tys. złotych.


No nie wiem, ale wydaje mi się, że za tynk silikonowy barwiony w masie cena była by troszkę tylko wyższa.
1 wiaderko 25kg starcza średnio na 10m2 powierzchni a kosztuje w zależności od koloru ok. 260zł, co daje 3380zł. U mnie na powierzchnię 125m2 poszło 11 wiaderek tynku i zabrakło  na ok. 6m2 ściany.  :Smile:  
Aha, ja mam baranka 1,5mm.

----------


## Wirecki

> Ja jestem po malowaniu farbą silikonową  Knaufa na baranku mineralnym Knaufa.
> Krycie super, poszło dokładnie tyle farby ile pisza na opakowaniu. Zmywa sie pięknie z karchera.Ale elewacja ma dopiero 2 miesiące więc kolejne wnioski za rok , dwa ...


 I jak te kolejne wnioski/doświadczenia  z silikonem na elewacji?

----------


## askala

Witam
Po lekturze forum jestesm jak narazie zdecydowany na Lotusana, czy jakies nowe opinie po kilku latach od malowania? Gdzie w Warszawie można znależć cene i wzornik kolorów ?

Czy na tynk cementowo wapienny bardzo gładki jaki zuzycie trzeba liczyć ?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## fighter1983

> Witam
> Po lekturze forum jestesm jak narazie zdecydowany na Lotusana, czy jakies nowe opinie po kilku latach od malowania? Gdzie w Warszawie można znależć cene i wzornik kolorów ?
> 
> Czy na tynk cementowo wapienny bardzo gładki jaki zuzycie trzeba liczyć ?
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Uważaj z tym bardzo gładkim tynkiem, nie szalej z kolorami, postaraj sie raczej jasniejsze kolory. Zuzycie w zaleznosci od chlonnosci podloza: 150-200ml/m2 (5-6m2 z litra)
No i jak zwykle alternatywne:
*AmphiSilan-Plus Caparol*
Najwyższej jakości elewacyjna farba silikonowa z programu CZYSTE FASADY - Caparol Clean Concept. Nowoczesne połączenie spoiw i wypełniaczy gwarantuje długotrwałą czystość fasad. Doskonale nadaje się do wykonywania hydrofobowych, przepuszczalnych dla pary wodnej powłok elewacyjnych. .
Właściwości:
• odporna na zabrudzenia
• z efektem CCC
• kapilarnie hydrofobowa
• wysoce dyfuzyjna
a wiecej: http://www.caparol.com.pl/pliki/ki_a...lany_145_1.pdf

----------


## askala

> Uważaj z tym bardzo gładkim tynkiem, nie szalej z kolorami, postaraj sie raczej jasniejsze kolory. Zuzycie w zaleznosci od chlonnosci podloza: 150-200ml/m2 (5-6m2 z litra)
> No i jak zwykle alternatywne:
> *AmphiSilan-Plus Caparol*
> Najwyższej jakości elewacyjna farba silikonowa z programu CZYSTE FASADY - Caparol Clean Concept. Nowoczesne połączenie spoiw i wypełniaczy gwarantuje długotrwałą czystość fasad. Doskonale nadaje się do wykonywania hydrofobowych, przepuszczalnych dla pary wodnej powłok elewacyjnych. .
> Właściwości:
> • odporna na zabrudzenia
> • z efektem CCC
> • kapilarnie hydrofobowa
> • wysoce dyfuzyjna
> a wiecej: http://www.caparol.com.pl/pliki/ki_a...lany_145_1.pdf



na co mam uważać z tym gładkim tynkiem ?

----------


## fighter1983

uwazaj na ciemne kolory przy idealnie gladkich scianach

----------


## misiakulka

no to zgłupiałam!
myślałam że ocieploną elewację otynkuję barwionym w masie tynkiem sylikonowym i starczy. 
!!!
ale rozumiem że mam jeszcze pomalować farbą silikonową???
to po co ten tynk barwiony w masie?

----------


## fighter1983

spokojnie, maluje sie tynki mineralne i silikatowe (jezeli zaistnieje taka potrzeba), czasami akrylowe jezeli maja ziarno mniejsze niz 1,5mm (raz tylko taka elewacje obslugiwalem)
Barwione w masie zazwyczaj sie nie maluje, przy czym nalezy wziac pod uwage ze w pewnych sytuacjach jest taka koniecznosc.

----------


## misiakulka

ok
już kiedyś mówiłam że jestem za nerwowa na to forum?
jestem!!!

----------


## fighter1983

ja zanim otworze strone forum aplikuje sobie 2x relanium albo whisky z cola  :smile:  jest wtedy nawet troche zabawniej tutaj  :smile:

----------


## anusiac

Nie będe się tu rozpisywać a swoje doświadczenia z farbą silikonową Atlasa opisałm juz w innym ytemacie, więc zapraszam, tam wszystko opisuję dokładnie

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...43#post4131343

----------

